# CD-ROM and/or Laptop Not Working



## bookslover (Feb 7, 2007)

I got my new AGES Library CD-ROMs yesterday. The very first time I put one in my Dell laptop, it powered right up and displayed the contents. It has not done that since. Once, I was able to find a way into it and use it. 

Today, I put the disc in and, after clicking on "start" on my desktop, then "explore" or whatever it was, my laptop does not seem to recognize that there is a CD in the tray. I get a message: "Insert CD into tray" when the CD is already nestled in there.

What am I doing wrong? Once a CD-ROM is inserted in the tray, what is the exact procedure for getting the thing to work?


----------



## Swampguy (Feb 7, 2007)

I would try to reinstall the cd. Then if you are stilll having trouble Dell has great support, call or email works great.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 7, 2007)

Check to see if other CD's work in your laptop. If they do, make sure your CD is not dirty.

If it's clean then turn off your notebook and try to "reseat" your CD-ROM drive.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 7, 2007)

Let me know if what has been suggested here works. I've been thinking about buying the same CDs. I don't want something that isn't going to work.


----------

